# Topics > Smart things >  Nora, smart snoring solution, Smart Nora Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - smartnora.com

youtube.com/@smartnorainc.9701

vimeo.com/user44397051

facebook.com/smart.nora.inc

twitter.com/smart_nora

Co-founder - Behrouz Hariri

"Nora, The Smart Snoring Solution" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Nora, the smart snoring solution

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Nora — sample user tests

Published on Nov 3, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Smart Nora Set-up

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> Learn how to set up Nora, the smart snoring solution, in your bedroom.

----------

